# Paul, the law and the Christian



## arapahoepark (Jan 1, 2014)

Any books or articles dealing with the above? It seems that there is a lot of this notion floating around that we are not under the law, period; a sort of antinomianism from NCT. Anything regarding the Moasic laws and their cases studies as well as benefit for the Christian(not theonomy)?


----------



## PaulMc (Jan 1, 2014)

I've just started Patrick Fairbairn's _The Revelation of Law in Scripture_. At the end of the book there is a 100+page section dealing with 'the most important passages on the law in St Paul's epistles.' Obviously I haven't got there yet but perhaps someone else can either recommend it (or not)!


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 1, 2014)

I think NCT position is that we are under the law in the sense that we are under Christ and Christ is the fulfillment of the law, i.e. the law of Christ. But under the Mosaic law no. If I understand the NCT position correctly. This is a subject I'd like to have more book recommendations on from a classical reformed perspective.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 2, 2014)

Patrick Fairbairn is very good. You'll also find lots of good articles on this topic at monergism.com. 

The moral law which is a revelation of God's character, and which was written on Man's heart from the beginning and is being re-written on the hearts of Christ's people, cannot be anything other than good. 

The distinction is that for the believer we are no longer under the moral law as a Covenant of Works.

The three uses of the law distinguished by Luther and Calvin apply in different ways to both believers and unbelievers.

Antinomianism has been a "problem" since time immemorial, as has legalism. Mark Jones published a book on this recently.

The case laws of the Mosaic law must be distinguished from the moral law, as being casuistic rather than apodictic. They were provided particularly for the childhood Church of OT Israel, and we only learn from them in a discursive way in applying them to different situations in regards their general equity. See e.g. "The Confessional Presbyterian" Journal, Volume 5.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## valiant4truth (Jan 2, 2014)

Antinomianism: Reformed Theology's Unwelcome Guest? Jones, Mark 9781596388154

Although the scope is broader than Paul and the law, this book is very good.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 2, 2014)

Edward Fisher, _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_, especially in a edition that includes Thomas Boston's notes is very helpful.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 2, 2014)

Perhaps this is a bit too general for your purposes, but Anthony Burgess's _Vindicae Legis_ is a good book (Reformation Heritage Books do fascisilimie reprint, if you would prefer a hard-copy): http://westminsterassembly.org/wp-content/uploads/Burgess-Vindiceae-text-complete.pdf


----------

